# Nagarhole national park, Karnataka, India



## adhocphotographer (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, went to Nagarhole (Kabini) last weekend and was lucky to have seen and shot some leopards and tigers... here are a few images... it was my first safari real wildlife shoot, so any feedback welcome... They are not perfect, but i'm happy, and learnt alot... better ones next time i hope! 

Taken with 70-200 IS II + 2xTC III at 400mm f/8.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 3, 2013)

Leopard


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 3, 2013)

Another leopard


----------



## Apop (Apr 3, 2013)

How nice that you saw a tiger and leopard!, seems that the combi worked very well!, what kind of shutter speed did you have on the first 2 pictures? (and can you maybe share a 100% crop)

The pictures look very good, and i think any time you see one of those mighty cats in the wild is a good day! whether you capture the perfect picture in your own or opinion or not is just an extra 


How long was you trips? and did you do self drive?

Only feedback I can give is that if(when) you go again , try to go without expectations again!
There is always a chance you don't see cats or other things your craving for, so if you can go out there without expectations again the level of enjoyment will remain the same or even get better than the first time.

In 2008 on my(our) first safari we had seen the lions/cheetahs several times , and remaining on the 'list' was the leopard, we made the mistake to go LOOK for one with the guide, driving around all day looking in every tree and hoping/expecting to see one. Rookie mistake IMO, For me it's much more enjoyable to go out and see what nature provides , there will always be something interesting to see, if it's not cats it's birds, even learning about plants and their role in the environment can be interesting!!

Offcourse your always hoping for some encounters...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2013)

Apop said:


> any time you see one of those mighty cats in the wild is a good day! whether you capture the perfect picture in your own or opinion or not is just an extra


+1


----------

